# LOMO Photos from RI



## BryanR (Sep 11, 2008)

Below are some LOMO photos I took of the fall colors, farms and an art festival in my town.

FUJICOLOR Superia
Black Slim Devil wide camera
22mm f/11














































http://www.flickr.com/photos/bryanroberts/


----------



## ChipBeau (Jun 17, 2009)

Bryan, definitely an interesting look - haden't really looked at any LOMO photos before. Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## jboucher (Feb 8, 2008)

what makes these "lomo"?

nice pics, btw


----------



## BryanR (Sep 11, 2008)

jboucher said:


> what makes these "lomo"?
> 
> nice pics, btw


"Lomography is a new take on an old style of analogue photography" 
Lomography/LOMO Photos _-hipster photography -_ are photos shot with a Lomo camera or similar. They typically are f/11 and have a fixed 22mm lens, with a maximum film speed of 400 ISO. For easy outdoor shooting. Like most point and shoot cameras.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

looks like a bad vinetting problem in those darker corners... good shots but im not thrilled with the vignetting


----------



## ChipBeau (Jun 17, 2009)

LOMO photography is not for everyone - certainly it's a different look - Wiki has a pretty good write-up - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lomography.


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh wow, that's really nice


----------

